# Complimenti all Inter



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2015)

Sapete quando io odi questa squadra .. sapete quando io auguri il peggio ( sportivamente ) a tutta la rosa dell Inter ma devo ammettere che in questa campagna acquisti ha dato le piste a tutte le altre dirigenze . 

Hanno comprato bene con 4903849038 prestiti con obbligo di riscatto ma hanno comprato ... la storiella del " e ma poi vediamo come li pagano se non vanno in champions " non è vera perché anche quest'estate doveva essere la catastrofe invece hanno picchiato li senza batter ciglio 40 sacchi per Kondocoso . 

Beati loro che hanno un A.D che fa il suo lavoro e un D.S. che fa il suo.... ovviamente il fatto di avere il ciuffo in panchina gli ha permesso di arrivare a giocatori che non avrebbero MAI scelto l'inter . 

ps: Domenica al derby ci asfaltano .


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2015)

Vediamo. Per me l'Inter sarà un totale flop. Hanno venduto gli unici 2 giocatori che creavano gioco.


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2015)

Dipende molto da Mancini. Il colpo di spugna dopo un'annata disastrosa ci stava, ma cambiare 9/11 di formazione comunque pretende tempo per trovare l'amalgama. E non andrà sempre di chiappe come con Atalante e Carpi...


----------



## franck3211 (1 Settembre 2015)

Campagna acquisti mediocre, hanno venduto gli unici costruttori di gioco.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vediamo. Per me l'Inter sarà un totale flop. Hanno venduto gli unici 2 giocatori che creavano gioco.



S'è visto che gioco hanno costruito questi anni quei 2...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (1 Settembre 2015)

se l Inter fallisce anche quest anno...i riscatti di oltre metà squadra se li sogna. Se riesce a tenere tutti, nulla da dire, Chapeau!


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2015)

Guardo il mercato dell'Inter e rosico, guardo quello della Roma e rosico, guardo quello della Juve e rosico, tutti hanno pisciato in testa a Galliani quest'estate. E pensare che sarebbero bastati due colpi intelligenti a centrocampo per rivalutare completamente il nostro e svalutare quelli degli altri.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2015)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> se l Inter fallisce anche quest anno...i riscatti di oltre metà squadra se li sogna. Se riesce a tenere tutti, nulla da dire, Chapeau!



L'Inter ha incassato più di 90 milioni. Quei riscatti li pagano tranquillamente anche se finiscono ultimi.

Sono molto più preoccupato per noi, se non andiamo in Europa neanche quest'anno abbiamo gettato al vento 80 milioni di investimento


----------



## Sanji (1 Settembre 2015)

Chapeau... Nulla da dire... 
Altro che flop, i cugini si preparano ad essere tra i protagonisti con questa rosa... 
Si possono far male da soli ma campagna acquisti da 8.5!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2015)

Magari é un caso ma da quando Silvio ha tirato quella frecciatina a thoir questi hanno iniziato a fare un grande mercato....complimenti a loro ,davvero.
Noi siamo un circo


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2015)

È tutto nelle mani di Mancini,la rosa è veramente di qualità.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Settembre 2015)

Hanno fatto un ottimo mercato, ora bisogna vedere sul campo come li metterà mancini, hanno 6 punti ma hanno incontrato Atalanta e carpi aspetto test più probanti per dare un giudizio ma la rosa è di alto livello.


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2015)

campionato gia' deciso , 2 partite ridicole x gioco ed avversari vinte grazie all'unico vero colpo jojo e agli arbitri o li fermiamo nel derby o miglioreranno con l'entusiasmo e vinceranno
ricordo un'inter simile che vinse di c..o e arbitri i primi 3 mesi x poi vincere il campionato


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2015)

ma che complimenti ha giocato contro il nulla dai...ci sentiamo fra 2 mesi.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (1 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto un ottimo mercato, ora bisogna vedere sul campo come li metterà mancini, hanno 6 punti ma hanno incontrato Atalanta e carpi aspetto test più probanti per dare un giudizio ma la rosa è di alto livello.



Guarda, ti cito per dirti che la Roma ha veramente la strada spianata secondo me, dipende tutto da voi...é l anno buono per vincere scudetto, far ritirare Totti da Eroe e, infine, aprire un ciclo degno dei giocatori che avete in campo ( sono tutti tecnici, oltre che avere un ottima condizione fisica).


----------



## Tobi (1 Settembre 2015)

C'è da considerare alcuni aspetti:

Miranda va valutato fuori dal contesto perfetto Atletico. ed ha 33 anni

Murillo: Centrale di Difesa di una squadra retrocessa
Montoya: panchinaro nel Barca che non si è mai distinto. Al Barcellona ad esempio Bojan era il 13 esimo giocatore e spesso aveva fatto bene. Poi fuori dal contesto catalano il nulla cosmico.

Felipe Melo: un falegname

Telles: Chi?


Ok Jovetic

Ljajc? Bravo ma alla fine mi sembra un Cerci 2.0 

Cmq almeno hanno provato a rivoluzionare la squadra


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Settembre 2015)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti cito per dirti che la Roma ha veramente la strada spianata secondo me, dipende tutto da voi...é l anno buono per vincere scudetto, far ritirare Totti da Eroe e, infine, aprire un ciclo degno dei giocatori che avete in campo ( sono tutti tecnici, oltre che avere un ottima condizione fisica).



Dopo lo scudetto del 2001 ci siamo giocati il campionato più di una volta , soprattutto con l'Inter , ma non eravamo mai la squadra più forte eravamo l'alternativa , oggettivamente l'inter era piu forte così come è stata piu forte la juve nelle ultime 2 stagioni ,quest'anno per la prima volta dal 2001 ho la sensazione che siamo la squadra migliore del campionato, dipende solo da noi, piedi per terra senza esaltarsi troppo e lo scudetto potrebbe arrivare.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2015)

mercato incredibile.
avrei voluto io jovetic, ljiajic, kondogbia e miranda

appena ho tempo voglio scrivere alcune considerazioni sull'inter


----------



## diavolo (1 Settembre 2015)

L'erba del cugino


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2015)

Per me è Mancini il loro problema, non sa assemblare bene la squadra e dargli un gioco vincente, però hanno una squadra stratosferica e per il derby siamo spacciati


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> L'erba del cugino



se prendevamo noi Kondogbia e loro bertolacci cambiava la storia, la differenza è tutta li


----------



## Renegade (1 Settembre 2015)

A parte le cessioni di Kova ed Hernanes hanno fatto un ottimo mercato. Più che altro hanno preso giocatori più o meno Top e calciatori funzionali al progetto. Non è che ti mancava il regista e son andati a prendere Bertolacci che è un mediocre incursore


----------



## Sanji (1 Settembre 2015)

Si continua a non capire che non sono solo i nomi a rendere altisonante un mercato! Tutti i colpi dell'Inter a differenza dei nostri sono congeniali all'idea tattica di Mancini che al momento ha tutte le pedine giuste al posto giusto per affermarsi in campionato! Per esempio Melo è stato preso per tirare calci e formare una diga davanti alla difesa con Kondogbia, quindi può essere capra quanto volete ma ci sta benissimo in quel ruolo!!! E non c'entra l'aver giocato e vinto nei minuti finali con Atalanta e Carpi qui si sta parlando di come è stato strutturato il loro ottimo mercato! Quelli che criticano le cessioni di Kovacic e Hernanes sostenendo che erano gli unici di qualità sbagliano o non conoscono il modus operandi di Mancini: fisicità e schermatura della difesa con i due armadi medianacci e tantissima qualità nei 4 giocatori offensivi che state certi non fanno rimpiangere la mancanza di un regista perché con velocità e tecnica creano da soli occasioni...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Settembre 2015)

obiettivamente al posto loro guarderei con entusiasmo e fiducia alla stagione appena iniziata. Ed è già tanto, visto che a noi tolgono la speranza ancor prima che si cominci.


----------



## UDG (1 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha incassato più di 90 milioni. Quei riscatti li pagano tranquillamente anche se finiscono ultimi.
> 
> Sono molto più preoccupato per noi, se non andiamo in Europa neanche quest'anno abbiamo gettato al vento 80 milioni di investimento



Scusami ma dove hai letto che ha incassato più di 90 mln?


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

A me sinceramente la loro campagna acquisti non è piaciuta. Hanno preso una lunga serie di mezzi giocatori e scommesse. Chi veramente mi piace della loro campagna acquisti è Peresic. E seppur con riserva viste le condizioni atletiche, Jovetic. 

Poi hanno preso due terzini che sono un grande punto di domanda, dietro dei centrali cosi cosi, anche se il giovane Murillo può far strada. In mezzo al campo via la qualità per dei fabbri, anche se Kondogbia lo reputo forte, certo non vale quanto pagato.

Davanti se si fa male Icardi resta il solo fragile Jovetic come punta, Palacio per me è alla frutta.

Non lo so, non si può certo dire non ci abbiano provato e complimenti a loro per questo, ma sono convinto sempre del fatto che piuttosto di prendere 10 mezzi giocatori o scommesse preferisco prenderne tre di forti.


----------



## koti (1 Settembre 2015)

Se avessero tenuto Kovacic sarebbe stato un mercato perfetto.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2015)

buon mercato. il problema è mancini.. sopravalutato come pochi.. sarà un fallimento


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2015)

E' da vedere, hanno perso molta qualità in mezzo al campo e hanno comprato delle scommesse rischiose davanti.
Dietro per me non hanno lavorato benissimo, non mi sembra una difesa di altissimo livello che possa avere continuità per una stagione intera.
Mettiamoci che hanno incontrato due squadre scarse fino ad ora, il primo test sarà alla prima trasferta insidiosa (non certo il derby).
Mancini dovrà trovare la quadra, hanno _venduto _bene quello è vero, ma quando si hanno giocatori di qualità da vendere è così (quest'anno oltre a vendere per comprare non potevano fare), il diktat presidenziale è solo uno: spendere molto, fare una squadra competitiva e raggiungere la Champions.
Se non arrivano in Champions però, son dolori.


----------



## Ba Matte (1 Settembre 2015)

Un buon mercato, adesso la palla passa a Mancini che non ha più alibi, che a parte cose tipo Yaya Tourè e Salah è stato sodisfatto, ora deve trovare l'amalgama giusta.


----------



## Denni90 (1 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Guardo il mercato dell'Inter e rosico, guardo quello della Roma e rosico, guardo quello della Juve e rosico, tutti hanno pisciato in testa a Galliani quest'estate. E pensare che sarebbero bastati due colpi intelligenti a centrocampo per rivalutare completamente il nostro e svalutare quelli degli altri.



per quelo della juve cosa c'è da rosicare?? o.o
chissà poi se avessimo preso noi tutti i giocatori in prestito..apriti cielo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2015)

É una scommessa che ci sta. Almeno loro ci stanno provando a costruire qualcosa...


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> per quelo della juve cosa c'è da rosicare?? o.o
> chissà poi se avessimo preso noi tutti i giocatori in prestito..apriti cielo...



Alex Sandro, Rugani, Khedira, Dybala ed Hernanes non vi sarebbero piaciuti ?


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dipende molto da Mancini. Il colpo di spugna dopo un'annata disastrosa ci stava, ma cambiare 9/11 di formazione comunque pretende tempo per trovare l'amalgama. *E non andrà sempre di chiappe come con Atalante e Carpi...*



occhio che questa frase l'ho già sentita e poi.......


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Alex Sandro, Rugani, Khedira, Dybala ed Hernanes non vi sarebbero piaciuti ?



Scordi Mandzukic. Ed ora c'è il centrocampista del Marsiglia, che non conosco ma ne parlano un gran bene.

La vera mazzata della Juventus è aver perso il calciatore più decisivo degli ultimi due campionati, Carlos Tevez. Questa è una perdita che solamente 5 attaccanti al mondo avrebbero potuto non far rimpiangere a mio avviso.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sapete quando io odi questa squadra .. sapete quando io auguri il peggio ( sportivamente ) a tutta la rosa dell Inter ma devo ammettere che in questa campagna acquisti ha dato le piste a tutte le altre dirigenze .
> 
> Hanno comprato bene con 4903849038 prestiti con obbligo di riscatto ma hanno comprato ... la storiella del " e ma poi vediamo come li pagano se non vanno in champions " non è vera perché anche quest'estate doveva essere la catastrofe invece hanno picchiato li senza batter ciglio 40 sacchi per Kondocoso .
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, ho invidiato pure la campagna acquisti dell'Inter. È il punto di non ritorno, ormai.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Settembre 2015)

Non hanno ancora vinto e secondo io non vincerano niente, non capisco i complimenti


----------



## Ian.moone (2 Settembre 2015)

Comunque sul forum certi utenti sono incredibili
Come durante il mercato di gennaio che dicevano "tanto l'Inter fallisce se non va in champions" e altri deliri simili.

Hanno fatto un mercato estivo con saldo in POSITIVO, mentre noi in passivo di 70 milioni.
Hanno obblighi di riacquisto per circa 35 milioni spalmati tra il 2016 e il 2017, non mi sembra un macigno insormontabile.

Se arrivano in champions per loro va più che benone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2015)

Hanno comprato un'accozzaglia di giocatorini, fatta eccezione per Kondogbia.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (2 Settembre 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Comunque sul forum certi utenti sono incredibili
> Come durante il mercato di gennaio che dicevano "tanto l'Inter fallisce se non va in champions" e altri deliri simili.
> 
> Hanno fatto un mercato estivo con saldo in POSITIVO, mentre noi in passivo di 70 milioni.
> ...




Il progetto dell Inter é fallimentare se non arriva in Champions, forse questo dicevano molti utenti...
Però evitiamo di vedere tutto nero, magari con il cambio modulo, la nostra squadra non fa così schifo, anzi...


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Settembre 2015)

Ci mettete pressione come fa la Gassetta,maledetti


----------



## Aragorn (2 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ci mettete pressione come fa la Gassetta,maledetti



Beh, Galliani ha detto che aveto venduto tutti i big


----------



## Giangy (2 Settembre 2015)

L'Inter ha fatto un ottimo mercato, presi Murillo, Miranda, Telles, Kondogbia, Perisic, Jovetic, forse questi sono i migliori che hanno preso, discreti come acquisti Biabiany, Lijaic, forse l'unico acquisto non all'altezza è Felipe Melo, trovo il giocatore molto falloso, e con la testa un po' fuori posto, ma comunque ha una grandissima grinta, sicuramente fa il suo per la maglia


----------



## mark (2 Settembre 2015)

Se avesse tenuto Kovacic l'Inter sarebbe stato da scudetto, così è almeno da terzo posto!! Cosa vuol dire avere una dirigenza seria alle spalle!!


----------



## Italo (2 Settembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> C'è da considerare alcuni aspetti:
> 
> Miranda va valutato fuori dal contesto perfetto Atletico. ed ha 33 anni
> 
> ...



Mi sono registrato per farti notare che miranda ha 30 anni, non 33!


----------



## braungioxe (2 Settembre 2015)

ed hanno chiuso il bilancio in positivo


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2015)

Italo ha scritto:


> Mi sono registrato per farti notare che miranda ha 30 anni, non 33!



Non ti passa proprio nulla insomma


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Settembre 2015)

Miranda mi piace proprio, non è un fulmine ma è un LEADER


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Settembre 2015)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> ed hanno chiuso il bilancio in positivo



In positivo solo se i black cats sganciano i 10 pippi per Alvaretto


----------



## Italo (2 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ti passa proprio nulla insomma



Vabe ma prima di scrivere una roba simile almeno si informi. c'è una bella differenza tra l'avere 33 o 30 anni. Sopratutto nel calcio. Non trovi?
[MENTION=2352]Italo[/MENTION] no parole censurate


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Settembre 2015)

Italo ha scritto:


> Vabe ma prima di scrivere una roba simile almeno si informi. ***** c'è una bella differenza tra l'avere 33 o 30 anni. Sopratutto nel calcio. Non trovi?



Chill out bro


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2015)

Si vede proprio che sono un tifoso d'altri tempi e che con la nuova percezione del calcio che c'è oggi non c'entro nulla....
Io non mi sarei mai azzardato a fare un topic del genere....
Se c'è una squadra che ha sbagliato tutto per me è proprio l'inter (Jojo a parte)

Tutti stranieri che non si capiscono allenati dal più borioso degli allenatori, che quando giocava era un mito e adesso sa solo godersela in barca!!
Posso capire i complimenti alla Roma oppure al Chievo (hahahahaa) ma all'inter proprio no


----------



## Interistaospite (2 Settembre 2015)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Il progetto dell Inter é fallimentare se non arriva in Champions, forse questo dicevano molti utenti...
> Però evitiamo di vedere tutto nero, magari con il cambio modulo, la nostra squadra non fa così schifo, anzi...



Dispiace esserti contrario ma, siamo in saldo positivo considerando anche tutti i famosi pagherò


----------



## UDG (2 Settembre 2015)

Interistaospite ha scritto:


> Dispiace esserti contrario ma, siamo in saldo positivo considerando anche tutti i famosi pagherò



Su quale base dite di essere in positivo? A me risulta che il calcolo è fatto solo sui prestiti onerosi e non sui riscatti che dovete esercitare il prossimo anno. E poi ad esempio mi sa che i soldi di Shaquiri non li ha intascato l'Inter ma il Bayer che su cui avevate l'obbligo di riscatto, se ho sbagliato correggetemi


----------



## Italo (2 Settembre 2015)

UDG ha scritto:


> Su quale base dite di essere in positivo? A me risulta che il calcolo è fatto solo sui prestiti onerosi e non sui riscatti che dovete esercitare il prossimo anno. E poi ad esempio mi sa che i soldi di Shaquiri non li ha intascato l'Inter ma il Bayer che su cui avevate l'obbligo di riscatto, se ho sbagliato correggetemi




Non c'è problema ti correggo. Si scrive bayern non bayer, bayer si trova a leverkusen, bayern a monaco.


----------



## bettyzlatan (2 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vediamo. Per me l'Inter sarà un totale flop. Hanno venduto gli unici 2 giocatori che creavano gioco.



Eh si perchè Kovacic ed Hernanes han fatto faville in questi anni all'inter


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Settembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Eh si perchè Kovacic ed Hernanes han fatto faville in questi anni all'inter



no, ma sono giocatori che fanno girare la palla molto bene, a differenza di quei spezzagambe che avete ora. Non si vince solo con la fisicità.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no, ma sono giocatori che fanno girare la palla molto bene, a differenza di quei spezzagambe che avete ora. Non si vince solo con la fisicità.



.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Eh si perchè Kovacic ed Hernanes han fatto faville in questi anni all'inter



Ti ha già risposto sotto corvorossenero


----------



## tooms (3 Settembre 2015)

è un'incognita totale, quel che è certo è che Ausilio si guadagna il suo stipendio a differenza di molti altri, è rientrato coi soldi vendendo due giocatori buoni ma altalenanti sotto vari aspetti, comprando buoni attaccanti e centrocampisti muscolari esaudendo i dictat di Mancini che vuole i cavalloni a centrocampo, pare che lo facciano stare più tranquillo nell'equilibrio della squadra.


----------



## UDG (3 Settembre 2015)

Italo ha scritto:


> Non c'è problema ti correggo. Si scrive bayern non bayer, bayer si trova a leverkusen, bayern a monaco.



Grazie


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma che diavolo è quest'invasione?!?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2015)

ci sono troppi sfinteristi nel mio Thread ..andate via  che già mi devo sorbire gli amici ....

hahaha ..


----------



## Denni90 (3 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Alex Sandro, Rugani, Khedira, Dybala ed Hernanes non vi sarebbero piaciuti ?



alex sandro onestamente non lho mai visto giocare
a rugani abbiamo risposto con romagnoli
khedira fisicamente non è integro e se avessimo preso noi un p0 rotto sai già come finiva
a dybala abbiamo risposto con bacca che non mi fa schifo
hernanes a me piace un casino ma non credo sposterà gli equilibri e anche se con ruoli diversi lo paragonerei a balotelli come colpo... 

quindi la risposta è no


----------



## Interistaospite (3 Settembre 2015)

UDG ha scritto:


> Su quale base dite di essere in positivo? A me risulta che il calcolo è fatto solo sui prestiti onerosi e non sui riscatti che dovete esercitare il prossimo anno. E poi ad esempio mi sa che i soldi di Shaquiri non li ha intascato l'Inter ma il Bayer che su cui avevate l'obbligo di riscatto, se ho sbagliato correggetemi


FC Internazionale - Trasferimenti 15/16 - Transfermarkt
Ad oggi 5 di saldo positivo
Mancherebbero i 12 per Jovetic e i 9 per Miranda; totale 21 Mil.
Da aggiungere a noi l'obbligo di 4 mil per Taider e i 3 per Crisetig nonchè i 7 per Bonazzoli; totale; 14 Milioni. Tutto in chiave di riscatti futuri.
Aggiungigi i 5 di saldo positivo di quest'anno e il gioco è fatto  2 Milioni di passivo contro i 70 del Milan (considerando che El Sharawy ve lo riscattino anche se con diritto altrimenti sarebbero ben 80 Milioni).
P.s. Per entrambi non ho considerato gli ingaggi degli svincolati vedi Bonera/Zaccardo o Jonathan/Campagnaro/Schelotto


----------



## alessandro77 (3 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no, ma sono giocatori che fanno girare la palla molto bene, a differenza di quei spezzagambe che avete ora. Non si vince solo con la fisicità.



scusa, che risultati ha ottenuto l'Inter con questi due giocatori che fanno girare la palla molto bene? agli spezzagambe come li chiami tu, bisogna dare almeno il beneficio del dubbio visto che bisogna vedere cosa combineranno.. secondo me hanno fatto due grandi colpi nel darli via


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Settembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> scusa, che risultati ha ottenuto l'Inter con questi due giocatori che fanno girare la palla molto bene? agli spezzagambe come li chiami tu, bisogna dare almeno il beneficio del dubbio visto che bisogna vedere cosa combineranno.. secondo me hanno fatto due grandi colpi nel darli via



ma cosa diamine c'entra i risultati ottenuti? il discorso era se tenere o meno questi giocatori OLTRE il mercato che è stato fatto. Questo avrebbe avuto più senso.


----------



## Italo (3 Settembre 2015)

Melo e kondogbia non sono per nulla scarpari e sanno quello che vogliono in campo, a differenza del duo senza palle kovacic-hernanes. Melo nel gala è migliorato molto, scordatevi quello della juve. Guarin e brozovic non mi sembrano neanche dei scarpari. Non cambierei nessuno di quelli che abbiamo a centrocampo con quelli del milan. Con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## UDG (3 Settembre 2015)

Interistaospite ha scritto:


> FC Internazionale - Trasferimenti 15/16 - Transfermarkt
> Ad oggi 5 di saldo positivo
> Mancherebbero i 12 per Jovetic e i 9 per Miranda; totale 21 Mil.
> Da aggiungere a noi l'obbligo di 4 mil per Taider e i 3 per Crisetig nonchè i 7 per Bonazzoli; totale; 14 Milioni. Tutto in chiave di riscatti futuri.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## alessandro77 (3 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma cosa diamine c'entra i risultati ottenuti? il discorso era se tenere o meno questi giocatori OLTRE il mercato che è stato fatto. Questo avrebbe avuto più senso.



oddio, c'entra in un ottica di mercato se permetti.. giocatori che non ti hanno portato niente in termini di risultati possono essere sacrificati per arrivare a colpi di mercato che, tutto da vedere, ok, ma magari ti permettono di rafforzare la rosa.. mi pare questo il ragionamento dell'inter che ha sfruttato anche, giustamente, coloro che avevano più mercato


----------

